# fat militantism



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 2, 2010)

I was reading a news article this week about some animal rights activists who had been sending hate mail to a lady whose twin girls had been bitten by a fox. And then I noticed something about these activists - they were all fat women. And this got me thinking, could the reason of their militantism be because they feel hated by society because of their weight? Could the discrimination they suffer day-in, day-out have made them become bitter and angry and disenchanted? 

I mean, I have seen what I believe is fat militantism in action on these forums, where people start calling you names and become abusive if you simply disagree with them. I believe this is a direct result of the way society is horrible towards fat people, a kind of backlash. And I think the fat community needs to address this issue, because ultimately, the bitterness and anger will only alienate non-fat people from fat people and undo all the good work that is done by more thoughtful fat people.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 2, 2010)

and to those who might not live in the UK and might be interested in reading the article themselves, it is on

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-attack-family-needing-police-protection.html


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 2, 2010)

WOW! Are you seriously asking this question? Women, just as well as men, who strongly believe in something can get "angry" as you call it because of anything. Fat PEOPLE aren't predisposed to anger b/c they are fat. Please remember that woman are not the only fat people out there. Men can get fat too. Just had to remind you of that b/c of your stellar track record these days


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 2, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> WOW! Are you seriously asking this question? Women, just as well as men, who strongly believe in something can get "angry" as you call it because of anything. Fat PEOPLE aren't predisposed to anger b/c they are fat. Please remember that woman are not the only fat people out there. Men can get fat too. Just had to remind you of that b/c of your stellar track record these days



I know fat people are like the rest of us people. I was not saying they are not.

At the same time, fat people are really abused by society. And those that are constantly abused often tend to be the angrier. So when I noticed that all three of these activists were fat women, and when I saw some really abusive stuff by fat people on here because someone had a different opinion, it made me wonder, could all these years of abuse causing fat people to become militant? Because if it is, then I think this is something that the fat community needs to address, because this can only be harmful to the community.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 2, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> WOW! Are you seriously asking this question? Women, just as well as men, who strongly believe in something can get "angry" as you call it because of anything. Fat PEOPLE aren't predisposed to anger b/c they are fat. Please remember that woman are not the only fat people out there. Men can get fat too. Just had to remind you of that b/c of your stellar track record these days



btw, not trying to hit on you or something as i am just an infrequent visitor here and not looking for any women and all that stuff, but you just have an amazing figure!!!


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 2, 2010)

More like Thinguyfordocilefatwomanwhowon'tembarassmeinpublicorhaveseriousconvictionsanddisagreewithme


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 2, 2010)

MWAHAHAAAAAAAA

Sorry....please, carry on. This is fascinating.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 2, 2010)

This thread title really disappointed me, as I'm of the opinion that fat activism would do well to become more militant.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 2, 2010)

I think those people were mental.. they just happened to be fat.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 2, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> I know fat people are like the rest of us people. I was not saying they are not.
> 
> At the same time, fat people are really abused by society. And those that are constantly abused often tend to be the angrier. So when I noticed that all three of these activists were fat women, and when I saw some really abusive stuff by fat people on here because someone had a different opinion, it made me wonder, could all these years of abuse causing fat people to become militant? Because if it is, then I think this is something that the fat community needs to address, because this can only be harmful to the community.



So if you saw that all three of these woman were maybe 6 feet tall with 3 heads you would assume that all 6 foot tall 3-headed woman were always angry? You are assuming something based on nothing.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jul 2, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> btw, not trying to hit on you or something as i am just an infrequent visitor here and not looking for any women and all that stuff, but you just have an amazing figure!!!



Did you just call all fat women crazy militants and hit on Indy within the space of two or three posts ? REALLY ?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 2, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> So if you saw that all three of these woman were maybe 6 feet tall with 3 heads you would assume that all 6 foot tall 3-headed woman were always angry? You are assuming something based on nothing.



I think if I met a 6 foot tall 3-headed woman I might try to get her phone number.:wubu: If she weren't too angry...


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 2, 2010)

Is a thin guy in the UK really just sitting around thinking of threads to piss off fat women on Dimensions?


I think so!


As to your question - angry comes in all shapes and sizes. I wasn't angry until I read your post, but that may have been part of your master plan to make all fat women angry thereby proving your point?

I am passionate about things I believe in, but my "hositility" is directly proportionate to the outrage I feel about the ISSUE - not about my life as a fat woman. 

Are there angry, bitter, horrible, disillusioned fat people?? YES. Are there bitter, angry, disillusioned, horrible, _presumptuous_ thin people? Why yes, Virginia, there sure are.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 2, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> Did you just call all fat women crazy militants and hit on Indy within the space of two or three posts ? REALLY ?


It took me a good five minutes to stop laughing from the sweet irony.....


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 2, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> So if you saw that all three of these woman were maybe 6 feet tall with 3 heads you would assume that all 6 foot tall 3-headed woman were always angry? You are assuming something based on nothing.



yes, it might be pure coincidence.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 2, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> Did you just call all fat women crazy militants and hit on Indy within the space of two or three posts ? REALLY ?



No, Brian, I did not hit on her, as I explicitly stated "not trying to hit on you or something..."

BTW, even though you disagreed with me, your responses have been very measured and appropriate, and I think that people like you are really good for the fat community because ultimately it is people like you who will be able to educate the rest of society.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jul 2, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> It took me a good five minutes to stop laughing from the sweet irony.....



She should wear it as a badge of honor, shes hot enough to stop a raging lunatic in his tracks.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 2, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> Is a thin guy in the UK really just sitting around thinking of threads to piss off fat women on Dimensions?



you might want to rephrase that to whether there is a thin guy in the UK who does not discriminate against fat people and believes all people are equal and should be respected, but at the same time is a realist and expects that people should be responsible and think about what effect their actions might have on others.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 2, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> Did you just call all fat women crazy militants and hit on Indy within the space of two or three posts ? REALLY ?



I was a bit confused myself.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jul 2, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> No, Brian, I did not hit on her, as I explicitly stated "not trying to hit on you or something..."
> 
> BTW, even though you disagreed with me, your responses have been very measured and appropriate, and I think that people like you are really good for the fat community because ultimately it is people like you who will be able to educate the rest of society.





You have a thing about women expressing their feelings don't you. I haven't been any nicer to you than these ladies have, but I don't have a vagina and to you that makes me measured and appropriate.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 2, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> She should wear it as a badge of honor, shes hot enough to stop a raging lunatic in his tracks.


Oh it's not Indy I was laughing at by a long shot. This guy is certifiable.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 2, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> you might want to rephrase that to whether there is a thin guy in the UK who does not *discriminate* against fat people and believes all people are equal and should be respected, but at the same time is a realist and expects that people should be responsible and think about what effect their actions might have on others.



_*definition of Discriminate: to make a distinction in favor of or against a person or thing on the basis of the group, class, or category to which the person or thing belongs rather than according to actual merit*_

Hun you have discriminated against fat woman all over these boards with your threads. Your actions have shown that post after post. You are lumping ALL fat women into one category based on a few instances you have seen and feel it is your duty to tell them how to act and don't even take into consideration that women are not the only fat people here on this earth.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 2, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> You have a thing about women expressing their feelings don't you. I haven't been any nicer to you than these ladies have, but I don't have a vagina and to you that makes me measured and appropriate.



Brian I bet you didn't know that your penis could make you a nice guy on here did ya?


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 2, 2010)

Conjures image of fat girl eating a pizza and licking her fingers on the subway, my eyes catch an _Earth First!_ patch on her bag.

My heart melts.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 2, 2010)

If yours is the defintion for bitter and angry...then I am very much OK with embracing it and making sweet love to it. 

Let's see...you commend a fat person with a penis...and you hit on a fat woman, not for what she says, but how she looks.




My wee chupacabra...you are very transparent. lol


----------



## Fat Brian (Jul 2, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> Brian I bet you didn't know that your penis could make you a nice guy on here did ya?



No, its usually a liability in general.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 2, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> you might want to rephrase that to whether there is a thin guy in the UK who does not discriminate against fat people and believes all people are equal and should be respected, but at the same time is a realist and expects that people should be responsible and think about what effect their actions might have on others.



I feel like all you show us here is a time warp. I don't mean anything I say as an attack at all, just honest observations. 

You seem to come from a place where you feel that fat women, sort of like some people feel about children, should be seen (and only in certain light) and not heard. So we're to be very well-behaved, no sudden movements, no loud voices or big gestures. We are not to draw attention to ourselves, and then we're ok. 

If we bring any attention on to us that may be seen as negative, it makes it much harder for "others" (you included, but of course) to justify defending us or liking us, or God forbid, wanting to date us. If we're angry and eating and having opinions and speaking out and drawing attention, we might accidentally trip on offending some random person out there.

I think you just want a Stepford fattie, either by culture or ideals, and when you're faced with women who don't conform to your idea of what is appropriate, you apply that judgment to all in order to try to make us "all understand how bad 'those women' are making you look". 

Again, not said from anger, it's just interesting to me that all these issues you've been bringing up seem to head right back to the same thing... fat girl, please sit and be unquestionably acceptable in all human ways. Maybe the expectation is for all women, or all people, but it's a uniquely limited view of human personalities and the wide variances in who we really are, what makes us tick, and what makes life really interesting.

To each their own.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 2, 2010)

Why do I get the strange sense that this guy wanks to people who piss him off? And that he's chronic? :\

I know plenty of angry people. Maybe I should do a poll to see about age/weight/gender/race/whatever other basis we can find to stereotype and categorize.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 2, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> I feel like all you show us here is a time warp. I don't mean anything I say as an attack at all, just honest observations.
> 
> You seem to come from a place where you feel that fat women, sort of like some people feel about children, should be seen (and only in certain light) and not heard. So we're to be very well-behaved, no sudden movements, no loud voices or big gestures. We are not to draw attention to ourselves, and then we're ok.
> 
> ...



We all have some prejudices hammered into us, I used to think that fat women should not really tart up with make-up because they look like caricatures, but this was when I was still in my teens and because this is how society had influenced me. Now I think otherwise, and think all women are equal.

All I was concerned about was negative stereotypes, but I think you'll never see my point of view, and that's cool, I have no problem with that - it is the rude, name-calling that I cannot stand.

One thing I did learn coming to this forum was that fat people truly are like other people. I kinda expected that all fat people would be nice, but I guess that is just a stereotype that I have, and that the reality is that just like in normal society you get nice people and complete idiots, the same can be said of this fat community.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 2, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> One thing I did learn coming to this forum was that fat people truly are like other people. I kinda expected that all fat people would be nice, but I guess that is just a stereotype that I have, and that the reality is that just like in normal society you get nice people and complete idiots, the same can be said of this fat community.




But why would we all be nice? I guess that's what I'm trying to figure out from you? Why is everything all or nothing? We're definitely not all nice or mean or smart or dumb or anything - we're ALL not ALL anything, except... fat I guess. 


So, yeah... good lesson, all people are different. Full stop.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 2, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> One thing I did learn coming to this forum was that fat people truly are like other people. I kinda expected that all fat people would be nice, but I guess that is just a stereotype that I have, and that the reality is that just like in normal society you get nice people and complete idiots, the same can be said of this fat community.



Did you think we were some kine of alien life form? Of course we are like other people. We are HUMANS and should be treated exactly that way. Humans are all unique individuals. Just because somebody is fat, thin, black, asian, etc. doesn't mean they all act the same way. It's people like you who are making it difficult for us to be part of the rest of the world b/c you see us as "abnormal" and should have a different set of rules than society.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jul 2, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> We all have some prejudices hammered into us, I used to think that fat women should not really tart up with make-up because they look like caricatures, but this was when I was still in my teens and because this is how society had influenced me. Now I think otherwise, and think all women are equal.
> 
> All I was concerned about was negative stereotypes, but I think you'll never see my point of view, and that's cool, I have no problem with that - it is the rude, name-calling that I cannot stand.
> 
> One thing I did learn coming to this forum was that fat people truly are like other people. I kinda expected that all fat people would be nice, but I guess that is just a stereotype that I have, and that the reality is that just like in normal society you get nice people and complete idiots, the same can be said of this fat community.



First, evidently all women are equal except for hungry fat ones.

Second, all fat people are jolly, seriously ? Where do you get these antiquated ideas about fat people ? Do you base all your interactions with other non-fat people on stereotypes too ?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 2, 2010)

You know what other FAT creatures are angry and bitter? The manatees, also known as the Sea Cow. Someone is irresponsibly releasing hazardous chemicals into their home. 

I will militantly stand with my fellow FAT creatures of the sea. They have been abused enough.


----------



## Lamia (Jul 2, 2010)

For some reason when I read this title I got an image of two fat women standing on an olympic podium with their fist raised in protest, except in place of a black glove they each have a crushed jelly doughnut in their hand. 

In answer to the OP you only have to read Hyde Park to realize everyone on these forums have very different ideals and beliefs. 

Honestly, I've always felt that my experiences as a fat person has made me more empathetic to other people. The same can be said for anyone who has had to deal with mistreatment for looks, social status etc. 

I was angry as a teen, but I grew out of it. I am passionate about the things that matter most to me, but I try to keep an open mind and view things from all sides.

I can't really think of any issue I am militant about. I find absolutes spring from very narrow minds.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 2, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> Is a thin guy in the UK really just sitting around thinking of threads to piss off fat women on Dimensions?
> 
> 
> I think so!
> ...



This is what I have been thinking AM. This guy enjoys controversial topics for threads, to upset people.


----------



## calauria (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't even know how to respond to this guys ridiculous posts!!! LOL!!!


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 2, 2010)

:doh::doh::doh::doh:

Take a hint. You've pissed off more than people. You will be hard pressed to find anyone taking your side. Just delete your account now.



thinguyforbbw said:


> I was reading a news article this week about some animal rights activists who had been sending hate mail to a lady whose twin girls had been bitten by a fox. And then I noticed something about these activists - they were all fat women. And this got me thinking, could the reason of their militantism be because they feel hated by society because of their weight? Could the discrimination they suffer day-in, day-out have made them become bitter and angry and disenchanted?
> 
> I mean, I have seen what I believe is fat militantism in action on these forums, where people start calling you names and become abusive if you simply disagree with them. I believe this is a direct result of the way society is horrible towards fat people, a kind of backlash. And I think the fat community needs to address this issue, because ultimately, the bitterness and anger will only alienate non-fat people from fat people and undo all the good work that is done by more thoughtful fat people.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 3, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> :doh::doh::doh::doh:
> 
> Take a hint. You've pissed off more than people. You will be hard pressed to find anyone taking your side. Just delete your account now.



He didn't get banned before, why start now y'know?


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 3, 2010)

Mathias said:


> He didn't get banned before, why start now y'know?



I thought he was putting himself on "timeout" -- that ended pretty quick


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 3, 2010)

Alternately, rather than a self-imposed time out try telling fat girls on public transport that they're committing a crime against humanity by eating on the train and let one of them push you in front of an oncoming train.


----------



## MissStacie (Jul 3, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> you might want to rephrase that to whether there is *a thin guy in the UK who does not discriminate against fat people and believes all people are equal *and should be respected, but at the same time is a realist and expects that people should be responsible and think about what effect their actions might have on others.




Um...excuse me, but weren't you the one that said that fat women shouldn't be allowed,or shouldn't eat in public(aka the train/bus/cab, etc)??? You are a raving hypocrit and you have to know by now that when you DO post, you are not getting the discussion that you want. You get what you have perpetuated: Angry fatties. You post about how "these women were all fat, and angry", and its not because of society, bub. We get angry HERE because of YOU and your assinine postings claiming to be a fat supporter.

My thoughts are that the only things that you are fit to support are my husbands testicles.....please go away.

Enjoy your weekend....I hope you see dozens of fatties eating! :eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## Mathias (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't get it. For the second time now we have to bear witness to this guy's warped disrespectful views of fat people. Why? It's obvious no one here will change his mind.


----------



## Christov (Jul 3, 2010)

You can tell this guy is a dick simply because he reads The Daily Fail.


----------



## Dmitra (Jul 3, 2010)

<------Angry fat woman in need of an uppity croissant. Grrrrr. 

View attachment croissant.jpg


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 3, 2010)

DameQ said:


> <------Angry fat woman in need of an uppity croissant. Grrrrr.



After you are done with the croissants - may I offer you a British Butter Cake with Raspberry Filling....












*Ingredients:*
2/3 cup cold unsalted butter, cut into chunks
1 1/3 cups sugar
3 large eggs
2 tsps vanilla extract
1 cup warm milk
2 cups flour
2 1/2 tsps baking powder
1/2 tsp salt

1/2 cup raspberry jam

Glaze:
2 tbsps melted butter
1 cup powdered sugar
scant 1/4 tsp raspberry extract (almond if you don't have raspberry)
cream or milk as required to thin it out

Preheat oven to 350. Spray a 9 inch round cake pan with baking spray.

In a food processor pulse the butter and sugar until well blended. Add eggs and vanilla and blend well. Stir in milk, flour, baking powder and salt and blend 1 to 2 minutes, scraping down the bowl as necessary to make a soft batter. Spoon the batter into the pan.

Bake until just beginning to brown and firm to the touch 40-45 minutes. Cool well before removing from the pan and assembling.

Split cake in half horizontally. (I did this by slicing the cake in half and then lifting the edge of the top half and gently sliding a dinner plate under it.) Spread raspberry jam on bottom of the cake then top with the remaining cake. (I lined the plate up with edge of the bottom layer and gently pushed the top layer back on. I think if I had tried to lift it I would have broken it and that would have sucked.)

For glaze: melt butter in a bowl. add powdered sugar and extract and stir. slowly add milk or cream a few drops at a time to get a smearable glaze, then smear it on top of the cake and let it set.

If you really wanted to dress it up, drizzle the glaze attractively (something I'm not very good at) and garnish with fresh raspberries. 

*S*ource

The Biscuit Pusher


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 3, 2010)

DameQ said:


> <------Angry fat woman in need of an uppity croissant. Grrrrr.





tonynyc said:


> After you are done with the croissants - may I offer you a British Butter Cake with Raspberry Filling....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CURSES! How DARE you make us drool over food in totally inappropriate venues... like a thread! Next thing you know, we'll be licking our fingers, and then ALL OF SOCIETY will fall into shambles! SHAMBLES, I tell ya!


----------



## Jes (Jul 3, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> One thing I did learn coming to this forum was that fat people truly are like other people. I kinda expected that all fat people would be nice, but I guess that is just a stereotype that I have, and that the reality is that just like in normal society you get nice people and complete idiots, the same can be said of this fat community.


I don't think fat makes any of us as different as you think it does. You keep talking about 'society' but I think you have your own vision of society and, more specifically, you are definitely a member of the (fat-woman-obsessed) society that you think exists. And I'm trying to suggest to you, again (did you read my reply to you in your other winner of a thread?), that things may not be as you see them. Consider that. Really consider that for a bit. Stop coming from a place of fear. Not for me, because you're a stranger to me, but for yourself. When you post, you sound like you're about 15...that can't be a good sign for a grown man.

At its most basic, fat is a number on a scale. What OTHER people decide to do with that number (i.e., fat haters or a 'society' that is less than accepting of ANY kind of difference, be it physical, mental, religious, race based, etc.) is not the same as that number. Does that make sense to you? What other people, namely neo-nazi fans in the stands of big soccer matches, yell at black players is not actually something inherently related to being a black soccer player. It doesn't issue forth from one's blackness; it's a simple reality that is twisted, horribly, and then fed back to everyone else. 

I'm not different in any significant way because I'm fat; you're the one saying I'm different. You might want to couch it in the 'other people/society' thing, but here? right now? it's you. You're the one saying I"m different.

Please go and read my reply to your other thread. I did some excellent work there and I think if you sit with it for awhile, you might gain something from it. Like Ann Marie, I'm not angry with you. I'm just bewildered that someone could be so totally un-self-aware.


----------



## Jes (Jul 3, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> just like in normal society you get nice people and complete idiots, the same can be said of this fat community.



Also--just what is 'normal society?' If we're not part of society, then why would any of this be relevant? I mean, just look at your thought process here. Fat people seem now to be ... what, almost the majority in many places? How does that make us not part of society? If we're a different group, a separate-but-not-equal, then we're not even part of your equation, so why are you going on about this? I honestly don't know what you're talking about, and neither do you.


----------



## Theresa48 (Jul 3, 2010)

Seems to me, you are setting us apart from the human race. That is offensive to me because I am, above all else, very human. I feel all the range of emotions. I refuse to be controlled by "stereotypes" to appease people who believe in them. If I am hungry, I do what humans do, I eat. If people stare at me for eating, it is their problem, not mine. If what I do on a single day influences all of mankinds beliefs about fat folk, then I am elevated to a "superbeing" not human. As for "fat" folks being more militant because of their suffered abuse (your words, not mine) that is a crock. A lot of abused people go into a shell and are afraid to speak out for fear of further abuse. In my opinion it takes a strong person to speak out against injustices. Those that have suffered abuse and are able to express their anger about that abuse and act to change things....have my admiration, fat or thin, black or white...all the shades and sizes between.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 3, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> I was reading a news article this week about some animal rights activists who had been sending hate mail to a lady whose twin girls had been bitten by a fox. And then I noticed something about these activists - they were all fat women. And this got me thinking, could the reason of their militantism be because they feel hated by society because of their weight? Could the discrimination they suffer day-in, day-out have made them become bitter and angry and disenchanted?
> 
> I mean, I have seen what I believe is fat militantism in action on these forums, where people start calling you names and become abusive if you simply disagree with them. I believe this is a direct result of the way society is horrible towards fat people, a kind of backlash. And I think the fat community needs to address this issue, because ultimately, the bitterness and anger will only alienate non-fat people from fat people and undo all the good work that is done by more thoughtful fat people.



oh fuck. you.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 3, 2010)

This guy is epic fail incarnate.


----------



## Micara (Jul 3, 2010)

I think that thin guys from the UK who are into BBWs make unfair generalizations about other people. Maybe you should be a little more responsible and quit saying things like this... after all, you have a responsibility to other UK thin guys not to be stereotyped as narrow-minded thinkers. 

The only positive thing I can say about this guy's threads are the plethora of intelligent, thoughtful responses that I've read. I wish I had enough rep for you all.


----------



## joswitch (Jul 3, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> I was reading a news article this week about some animal rights activists who had been sending hate mail to a lady whose twin girls had been bitten by a fox. And then I noticed something about these activists - they were all fat women. And this got me thinking, could the reason of their militantism be because they feel hated by society because of their weight? Could the discrimination they suffer day-in, day-out have made them become bitter and angry and disenchanted?
> 
> I mean, I have seen what I believe is fat militantism in action on these forums, where people start calling you names and become abusive if you simply disagree with them. I believe this is a direct result of the way society is horrible towards fat people, a kind of backlash. And I think the fat community needs to address this issue, because ultimately, the bitterness and anger will only alienate non-fat people from fat people and undo all the good work that is done by more thoughtful fat people.



:doh:




this^




very this^


----------



## joswitch (Jul 3, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> Did you just call all fat women crazy militants and hit on Indy within the space of two or three posts ? REALLY ?



He's a dude who can start a fight alone in a room all by himself!


----------



## joswitch (Jul 3, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> We all have some prejudices hammered into us, I used to think that fat women should not really tart up with make-up because they look like caricatures, but this was when I was still in my teens and because this is how society had influenced me. Now I think otherwise, and think all women are equal.
> 
> All I was concerned about was negative stereotypes, but I think you'll never see my point of view, and that's cool, I have no problem with that - *it is the rude, name-calling that I cannot stand.*
> *snip*



So stop doing it then!

^ so far in various threads you have rudely called fat women:
Bitter.
Angry.
Selfish.
Gluttonous.
Irresponsible.

But you get all whiny when people tell you off!
Ugh. You have zero self-awareness!:doh:


----------



## joswitch (Jul 3, 2010)

Dromond said:


> This guy is epic fail incarnate.












Thinguywhoannoysbbws fails worse even than these failcats!^


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 3, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> oh fuck. you.



To the point - like a dash of hot sauce :happy:


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 3, 2010)

depressing to think that everything about a fat woman only relates to her weight. we have a heart and mind like anyone else. we support causes close to us like everyone else. we can even go overboard with our passions sometimes. imagine that? its good that there are fat women out there not so focused on themselves and fat angst that they are living in the world. i'd say they are pretty healthy and probably don't give much of a a shit about what anyone thinks of their size anyway. seems like if someone did give them grief they could definitely handle it anyway.


----------



## Dmitra (Jul 3, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> After you are done with the croissants - may I offer you a British Butter Cake with Raspberry Filling....



This is part of why we love Tony! And damn the rep gods, please someone pinch-rep for me. 



Sweet Tooth said:


> CURSES! How DARE you make us drool over food in totally inappropriate venues... like a thread! Next thing you know, we'll be licking our fingers, and then ALL OF SOCIETY will fall into shambles! SHAMBLES, I tell ya!



Darn multi-quotes make me forget to try to rep everyone but the first. This is part of why we love Sweet Tooth!




MizzSnakeBite said:


> oh fuck. you.




THIS, this right here is part of why we love Mamabird Mizz!!




joswitch said:


> Thinguywhoannoysbbws fails worse even than these failcats!^



And these are part of why we love Joswitch!

That second cat fail was so epic 2.5 I had to repeat both pictures in the message. :bow:


----------



## Szombathy (Jul 3, 2010)

Unless I missed something, despite the various and sundry posts decrying the OP's stereotypical treatment of fat women, no one has explicitly objected to the stereotypical treatment of animal rights activists, and everyone has seemed to accept the assumptions inherent in the idea that "militantism" and anger are a) synonymous, and b) bad things.

I just find that interesting.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 3, 2010)

Szombathy said:


> Unless I missed something, despite the various and sundry posts decrying the OP's stereotypical treatment of fat women, no one has explicitly objected to the stereotypical treatment of animal rights activists, and everyone has seemed to accept the assumptions inherent in the idea that "militantism" and anger are a) synonymous, and b) bad things.
> 
> I just find that interesting.



Militantism often results out of anger, and an inability to use more conventional methods of confronting prejudice and/or hatred. 

For example, in the 60's, while the civil rights movement had their Martin Luther King, they also had Huey Newton, Bobby Seale and the Black Panthers, who became increasingly frustrated at the rate of progress made by the less radical groups.

I also think that anger, militantism, and confrontation to further a cause are not bad things at all.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 3, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> I was reading a news article this week about some animal rights activists who had been sending hate mail to a lady whose twin girls had been bitten by a fox. And then I noticed something about these activists - they were all fat women. And this got me thinking, could the reason of their militantism be because they feel hated by society because of their weight? Could the discrimination they suffer day-in, day-out have made them become bitter and angry and disenchanted?
> 
> I mean, I have seen what I believe is fat militantism in action on these forums, where people start calling you names and become abusive if you simply disagree with them. I believe this is a direct result of the way society is horrible towards fat people, a kind of backlash. And I think the fat community needs to address this issue, because ultimately, the bitterness and anger will only alienate non-fat people from fat people and undo all the good work that is done by more thoughtful fat people.



Are thin guys who tell BBW's how they should think and act irresponsible?


----------



## HappyFA75 (Jul 3, 2010)

mossystate said:


> If yours is the defintion for bitter and angry...then I am very much OK with embracing it and making sweet love to it.
> 
> Let's see...you commend a fat person with a penis...and you hit on a fat woman, not for what she says, but how she looks.
> 
> ...



*SHALLOW HAL!*

I find Social Interactions are always skewed. As far as Weight and People and Appearance, all should be treated equal. Not everyone is a Size 2. Its indifferent that size 22 Looks better, and 32 even better, IMHO.

Fat Acceptance, i support. Too many Real Life Shallow Hals that think the "Fat Chick" is a whole Host of Generalizations. And even IF a BBW or SSBBW makes those Generalizations seem true, doesnt make it right.

As far as Chupicabras.. I lik the Randomness! :bounce:


----------



## Tau (Jul 4, 2010)

What are you so afraid of?


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 4, 2010)

Szombathy said:


> Unless I missed something, despite the various and sundry posts decrying the OP's stereotypical treatment of fat women, no one has explicitly objected to the stereotypical treatment of animal rights activists, and everyone has seemed to accept the assumptions inherent in the idea that "militantism" and anger are a) synonymous, and b) bad things.
> 
> I just find that interesting.



Several posts on the first page of this thread point out that anger can be appropriate and helpful, at least by my reading of those posts. Yes, they are more discussing the appropriateness of anger fat people may feel at mistreatment and not the anger of the animal rights activists, but that's because this is a fat-focused website and fatness is what the OP is really getting at in his post. 

I think many people here understand the power, role, and value of "militantism" - particularly in regard to SA issues. I'm not sure I see those same assumptions that you name, either in this thread or around the boards in general. Maybe I'm just looking through my rose colored glasses...but I don't think so!


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 4, 2010)

MissStacie said:


> Um...excuse me, but weren't you the one that said that fat women shouldn't be allowed,or shouldn't eat in public(aka the train/bus/cab, etc)??? You are a raving hypocrit and you have to know by now that when you DO post, you are not getting the discussion that you want. You get what you have perpetuated: Angry fatties. You post about how "these women were all fat, and angry", and its not because of society, bub. We get angry HERE because of YOU and your assinine postings claiming to be a fat supporter.
> 
> My thoughts are that the only things that you are fit to support are my husbands testicles.....please go away.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend....I hope you see dozens of fatties eating! :eat1::eat1::eat1:



but I never said they should not be allowed to eat in public. 

the funny thing is, i rarely see a fat bloke eating on public transport. Why is this, I wonder?

i simply talked about responsibility...asking someone to be responsible, and telling them not to do something are two different things.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 4, 2010)

Jes said:


> I don't think fat makes any of us as different as you think it does



I think, generally speaking, fat people tend to be nicer and more caring than other people - probably because they have suffered discrimination, and are therefore careful not to discriminate against others. I might be wrong.



Jes said:


> What other people, namely neo-nazi fans in the stands of big soccer matches, yell at black players is not actually something inherently related to being a black soccer player.



It is called football, and that is very rare.



Jes said:


> Please go and read my reply to your other thread. I did some excellent work there and I think if you sit with it for awhile, you might gain something from it.



I did read it, I agree with some things you say, and I disagree with other things you say.


----------



## MissStacie (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> but I never said they should not be allowed to eat in public.
> 
> the funny thing is, i rarely see a fat bloke eating on public transport. Why is this, I wonder?
> 
> i simply talked about responsibility...asking someone to be responsible, and telling them not to do something are two different things.




No, what you SAID was that we are all irresponsible slugs that shouldn't be seen eating in public. The fact that our bodies REQUIRE food seems to be lost on you.

And you probably don't see a bloke eating because you are not LOOKING for them. YOU are focusing on women, clearly, and I'm sure that there are men who eat on trains/buses, etc. just like there are women who do. Women must be an easier target for your guilt trips, huh? I think you figure that if you come to a forum like ours and start to spew your ridiculous diatribes, that the majority(women) will feel so bad about LIVING that they might actually think there is something wrong with themselves because, GOD FORBID, she ate a croissant for breakfast on the train because she was running a bit late. Or wait....that she ate that croissant because the baby that was inside her decided that it was hungry and couldn't wait. Or wait...that HER blood sugar was dropping so she needed a boost so as not to faint. 

Haven't you realized by now that your insistance on our being "responsible" is bullshit? Its misguided and just terribly wrong and I wish you'd stop posting these archaic thoughts on our forum.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 4, 2010)

Christov said:


> You can tell this guy is a dick simply because he reads The Daily Fail.



Did that make you feel clever? Like kinda cool? Did you smile to yourself after you posted that comment and said "ah, yeah man, that's a pretty witty line I just came up with to diss this other bloke"? Did it make you happy to jump on the bandwagon and be on the side of all the fat women and be like their knight in shining armour?

I usually do not reply to people like you because you are intellectually devoid and happen to be a waste of time. I will, however, make an exception this time.

Your logic that one "reads" a paper because one linked an article to it just goes to show what a complete d..., nope, hang on, I don't indulge in name calling, so let me rephrase that ... it just goes to show how lacking in intelligence you are. I actually follow some articles from The Daily Mail because I sporadically blog against their xenophobic and anti working-class articles.


----------



## Christov (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> Did that make you feel clever?


Indubitably.


----------



## joswitch (Jul 4, 2010)

Szombathy said:


> Unless I missed something, despite the various and sundry posts decrying the OP's stereotypical treatment of fat women, no one has explicitly objected to the stereotypical treatment of animal rights activists, and everyone has seemed to accept the assumptions inherent in the idea that "militantism" and anger are a) synonymous, and b) bad things.
> 
> I just find that interesting.



Nope. We just can't be bothered to debate in depth with an obvious troll (the OP)...


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 4, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Nope. *We* just can't be bothered to debate in depth with an obvious troll (the OP)...



*Another *example of self grandeur? Honestly dude, you think you're way too important than you really are.


----------



## joswitch (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> but I never said they should not be allowed to eat in public.
> 
> the funny thing is, i rarely see a fat bloke eating on public transport. Why is this, I wonder?



Cos you're too busy oggling the fat chicks.
It's called observer error.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 4, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Cos you're too busy oggling the fat chicks.
> It's called observer error.



Actually, no. I don't really ogle women because I just consider that to be rude. So there goes that argument.


----------



## joswitch (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> *Another *example of self grandeur? Honestly dude, you think you're way too important than you really are.



Impossible!


----------



## joswitch (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> Actually, no. I don't really ogle women because I just consider that to be rude. So there goes that argument.



Oh, the denial! ahahahaha!


----------



## Shosh (Jul 4, 2010)

Mate after your two hideous threads there is not a BBW alive that would want to ever be with you.

Your issues are your own, so stop projecting those issues on to others.

You are starting to sound like a misogynist to me.

Ugh.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 4, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> oh fuck. you.



This sums up my feelings on the subject completely! 

Christov, wanna be MY night in shinning armour? :wubu:

Joswitch, be still my beating heart. :smitten:


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> We all have some prejudices hammered into us, I used to think that fat women should not really tart up with make-up because they look like caricatures, but this was when I was still in my teens and because this is how society had influenced me. Now I think otherwise, and think all women are equal.
> 
> All I was concerned about was negative stereotypes, but I think you'll never see my point of view, and that's cool, I have no problem with that - it is the rude, name-calling that I cannot stand.
> 
> One thing I did learn coming to this forum was that fat people truly are like other people. I kinda expected that all fat people would be nice, but I guess that is just a stereotype that I have, and that the reality is that just like in normal society you get nice people and complete idiots, the same can be said of this fat community.



Niceness comes with respect and many other such things and it is often something earnt

Perhaps you should read re read and re read your posts again as they do come accross very Anti Fat, rather than how you see them as saying we should be doing more to eliminate rather than enhance stereotypes

As in all walks of life there are crazy, weird, insane people in any group of people size is not a factor re this

you have just bought up the nightmares from my last relationship where I was told I made a mockery of the stereotype fat girls are easy, hmm says volumes about my ex really as I diddnt make his life difficult at all and ended up being treated as his doormatt and yet I made a lie of that statement,

my suggestion is to grow up and take a good long look inward, re evaluate your beliefs ect and then mayby come back and post then as for me I wont be posting or reading any of your threads anymore as it is a pointless waste of my time with so many other people voicing how I feel re your posts

my suggestion is we let these threads die a natural death and move on to more positive energising endevours ................................................


thinguyforbbw has it occurred to you that the amount of people taking offence at your posts and what you are saying should tell you something? I mean if it was one or two of us then yes easily dissmissed but both your topics have bought out some people who truly do not post often and others of us that do but are usually in the happy feel good threads just something for you to think about.......................


----------



## Jes (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> the funny thing is, i rarely see a fat bloke eating on public transport. Why is this, I wonder?
> 
> .



Maybe you're not looking for them? 

Remember the famous and fabulous Anais Nin quote: We do not see things as they are, we see them as we are. 

Don't worry: Nin was thin.


----------



## Jes (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> I think, generally speaking, fat people tend to be nicer and more caring than other people - probably because they have suffered discrimination, and are therefore careful not to discriminate against others. I might be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're high--fat people are just as crazy, misanthropic and full of bullshit as anyone else, statistically. And we're also just as normal, generous and full of kindness, too. Don't put us on a pedestal just so you can push us off, Thin.

Racial abuse in soccer is absolutely not rare. I just watched a news report about it and it was so ugly I actually sat on my couch and cried. I had no idea England and Europe were so backwards. I don't mean to continue a tangent, but your statement was egregiously wrong and shouldn't be allowed to stand. Anyone who is interested--check out Bryant Gumbel's REal Sports story on it. I should find a link and post it in the World Cup thread, actually. Horrifying.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 4, 2010)

Jes said:


> Racial abuse in soccer is absolutely not rare. I just watched a news report about it and it was so ugly I actually sat on my couch and cried. I had no idea England and Europe were so backwards. I don't mean to continue a tangent, but your statement was egregiously wrong and shouldn't be allowed to stand. Anyone who is interested--check out Bryant Gumbel's REal Sports story on it. I should find a link and post it in the World Cup thread, actually. Horrifying.



It happens. It happens a lot less than before. But there are so many black players now, that it is much rarer. 

The USA is a lot more backward than England, but, as you say, that's for another thread...


----------



## Fat Brian (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> Actually, no. I don't really ogle women because I just consider that to be rude. So there goes that argument.




Didn't you post somewhere you like fat women sit beside you so their fat might spill over on you ? But no, ogling would be rude.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 4, 2010)

It is very passive, isn't it? lol

A woman who does not contain her fat...he gets to enjoy it, until the voices in his attic tell him it is bad...then he can say that the fat woman intruded...nothing is ever his ' fault ', and nothing is about him owning.......anything.


wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Poor inexperienced skinny!


----------



## Fat Brian (Jul 4, 2010)

There's something a bit off with this one.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> It happens. It happens a lot less than before. But there are so many black players now, that it is much rarer.
> 
> *The USA is a lot more backward than England, but, as you say, that's for another thread...*



Seriously dude? You really want to go there? Go for it. Start yet another thread so I can watch you get your ass handed to you on that one, too.

Anyone who knows me well knows how much I adore England, so my approach isn't a "US is superior" attitude. However you do NOT go lumping 300 million people into one stereotypical category. Oh, wait, I'm thinking you might. :doh:


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 4, 2010)

Is this guy still trying to preach his insane drivel??


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 4, 2010)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Seriously dude? You really want to go there? Go for it. Start yet another thread so I can watch you get your ass handed to you on that one, too.
> 
> Anyone who knows me well knows how much I adore England, so my approach isn't a "US is superior" attitude. However you do NOT go lumping 300 million people into one stereotypical category. Oh, wait, I'm thinking you might. :doh:



*REP!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 4, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> There's something a bit off with this one.


Bit off. Good way of putting it. As in, the fat gluttoneous woman bit off a hunk of croissant whilst on a train. 

And even more horrific if she were AMERICAN, because we're a lot more backwards, too. 

And if we disagree, we're not only angry, bigoted (via our stereotyping) and militant but probably secret animal rights activists as well. 

I think that pretty much covers it.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 4, 2010)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Seriously dude? You really want to go there? Go for it. Start yet another thread so I can watch you get your ass handed to you on that one, too.
> 
> Anyone who knows me well knows how much I adore England, so my approach isn't a "US is superior" attitude. However you do NOT go lumping 300 million people into one stereotypical category. Oh, wait, I'm thinking you might. :doh:



seriously, you do not want to get me started on what a greedy, racist, brainwashed, intolerant society America is as a whole. So let's just leave it at that.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 4, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> Didn't you post somewhere you like fat women sit beside you so their fat might spill over on you ? But no, ogling would be rude.



yes, I do, but that is different to ogling. I mean, staring at someone is just rude.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> seriously, you do not want to get me started on what a greedy, racist, brainwashed, intolerant society America is as a whole. So let's just leave it at that.



Yet its the guy from England who comes to a fat site saying fat women shouldn't eat unhealthy food in front of other people because of what those people might thing about other hypothetical fat women they might meet.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 4, 2010)

fatgirlflyin said:


> Yet its the guy from England who comes to a fat site saying fat women shouldn't eat unhealthy food in front of other people because of what those people might thing about other hypothetical fat women they might meet.



oh, come on, even you know by now that I had the best interests of fat people at heart. Don't try and spin it otherwise.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> seriously, you do not want to get me started on what a greedy, racist, brainwashed, intolerant society America is as a whole. So let's just leave it at that.



Moderator speaking: 

If you want to have that type of discussion, you take it to Hyde Park. You're treading on very thin ground here as it is, and you're not going to start a political-social debate about nations in a main board thread that is already a disasterof your own making. 

Your leash is non-existent, so if you plan to continue to participate, in any way, in this community - keep it civil, board appropriate, and on topic.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 4, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> Moderator speaking:
> 
> If you want to have that type of discussion, you take it to Hyde Park. You're treading on very thin ground here as it is, and you're not going to start a political-social debate about nations in a main board thread that is already a disasterof your own making.
> 
> Your leash is non-existent, so if you plan to continue to participate, in any way, in this community - keep it civil, board appropriate, and on topic.



Umm, someone posted a message on this thread saying just how racist and intolerant England and Europe is. I did not see you telling them that you're a moderator and that they should take their discussion to Hyde Park. So, you might want to tell them that before you tell me, or do you just put on your moderator hat when the post is against the society of your country?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> oh, come on, even you know by now that I had the best interests of fat people at heart. Don't try and spin it otherwise.



Nope actually I am not in the group that believes you are some innocent man who really loves fat girls and are just looking out for their best interests. 

I think you knew exactly what you were saying, and you knew the type of response you would get. Same goes for the other thread you started.


----------



## Christov (Jul 4, 2010)

. Attack America on the 4th of July on a board with 70% of members being American
. ???
. Profit!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 4, 2010)

fatgirlflyin said:


> Nope actually I am not in the group that believes you are some innocent man who really loves fat girls and are just looking out for their best interests.
> 
> I think you knew exactly what you were saying, and you knew the type of response you would get. Same goes for the other thread you started.


QFT 

Anyone still want to continue defending him?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> Umm, someone posted a message on this thread saying just how racist and intolerant England and Europe is. I did not see you telling them that you're a moderator and that they should take their discussion to Hyde Park. So, you might want to tell them that before you tell me, or do you just put on your moderator hat when the post is against the society of your country?



You said don't get me started, and I replied with why you should NOT get started here. You could talk about Uzbekistan and we've be having the same conversation. And I never said don't have the conversation, I said have it in the appropriate venue on the boards. This isn't my first rodeo, so don't even attempt to assign issues to me that are not present.

Believe what you want, but my message as a mod was sincere and should be heeded.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 4, 2010)

I hear some ticking.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jul 4, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> *REP!!!!!!!!!!*



What NYCGabriel said.

Is Thinguy even worth all these posts or are we just wasting our time by arguing with him?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 4, 2010)

Christov said:


> . Attack America on the 4th of July on a board with 70% of members being American
> . ???
> . Profit!


I bet dollars to croissants this guy gets off on being abused.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 4, 2010)

Christov said:


> . Attack America on the 4th of July on a board with 70% of members being American
> . ???
> . Profit!




hahaha, I'm such an insanely patriotic American that I totally forgot it was July 4th. I do love the irony of it though.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 4, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> You said don't get me started, and I replied with why you should NOT get started here. You could talk about Uzbekistan and we've be having the same conversation. And I never said don't have the conversation, I said have it in the appropriate venue on the boards. This isn't my first rodeo, so don't even attempt to assign issues to me that are not present.
> 
> Believe what you want, but my message as a mod was sincere and should be heeded.



Fair enough. I won't get started off on the other board either, because I think a lot of people on these forums lack the ability to have an intelligent, open-minded discussion.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> Fair enough. I won't get started off on the other board either, because I think a lot of people on these forums lack the ability to have an intelligent, open-minded discussion.




I agree, that characterization does apply to people some who use these forums, and others, and life, and it spans nations, etc.


----------



## Christov (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> I think a lot of people on these forums lack the ability to have an intelligent, open-minded discussion.


You, for instance?


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 4, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> What NYCGabriel said.
> 
> Is Thinguy even worth all these posts or are we just wasting our time by arguing with him?



I am not here to argue. I like open-minded discussions. I wondered whether there might be a possibility that fat people who are being abused by society are becoming bitter and militant. It is the duty of every responsible person who does not like discrimination to address such issues. If certain members of the fat community are just willing to rubbish the possibility of the negative effects societies attitude towards them are potentially having on other fat people, then that is their prerogative. But I will not let such narrow-minded self righteous individuals bully me from discussing topics which I feel are of importance.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 4, 2010)

Translation - let me punch you in the face, and you promise not to flinch....you just talk to me about how, next time, your face won't get in the way of mah fist

lol

dude


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> oh, come on, even you know by now that I had the best interests of fat people at heart. Don't try and spin it otherwise.



You have the best interests of fat people at heart like segregationists had the best interests of black people at heart. (No -- I am *not* suggesting that you support segregation.)

In the early days of the Civil Rights movement, black people who were participating in marches, boycotts, protests, Freedom Rides, and sit-ins were routinely advised by John Lewis, Martin Luther King, and other black leaders to *always* dress in their Sunday best, refrain from raising their voices, and never to respond to violence with violence. The shorthand reminder for this behavior was, "Do not disgrace the race."

Those fighting for a change to legal segregation knew that their opponents viewed them as a monolithic group and viewed that group as inferior. Opponents of integration would use any deviation from unfailing politeness as an excuse: "See there! If that's how they act, they don't deserve integration!"

In other words, many committed individuals had to role-play and consistently repress any frustration, any loss in temper, any urge to respond to an insult with a vividly dry and witty comeback ... because if they proved themselves to be ... gasp ... individuals, they would harm the entire black race.

Is it thickheaded and prejudicial to say that you thought all fat people were nice? Yes. To say that you thought all fat people _should_ be nice, because they've all had miserable experiences? Yes. To suggest that a fat person who consumes food in front of witnesses is making all fat people look bad? Yes. Underlying your "innocent" questions, about which you swear you have only the best interests of fat women at heart, is paternalistic on the order of segregationists who insisted that black people should not be allowed to vote, or go to the same school as white people, because the segregationists had black people's interests at heart, and knew better than black people what black people needed.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 4, 2010)

Big Beautiful Dreamer said:


> You have the best interests of fat people at heart like segregationists had the best interests of black people at heart. (No -- I am *not* suggesting that you support segregation.)
> 
> In the early days of the Civil Rights movement, black people who were participating in marches, boycotts, protests, Freedom Rides, and sit-ins were routinely advised by John Lewis, Martin Luther King, and other black leaders to *always* dress in their Sunday best, refrain from raising their voices, and never to respond to violence with violence. The shorthand reminder for this behavior was, "Do not disgrace the race."
> 
> ...



I did not think *all *fat people are nice, of course not, but it is true that I thought that most of the people on this forum would be nice because they're fat, have suffered abuse, believe in non-discrimination, and are therefore just caring individuals.

As regards to what MLK and the others asked other black people to do, I totally agree with them. If black people had shown anger and frustration and not maintained the discipline they were asked to follow, who knows what might have happened.


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> I did not think *all *fat people are nice, of course not, but it is true that I thought that most of the people on this forum would be nice because they're fat, have suffered abuse, believe in non-discrimination, and are therefore just caring individuals.
> 
> As regards to what MLK and the others asked other black people to do, I totally agree with them. If black people had shown anger and frustration and not maintained the discipline they were asked to follow, who knows what might have happened.



Again: you *assumed*. Do you even need me to tell you what that makes you? You assumed that most of the people on this forum are fat. You assumed that most of the people on this forum have suffered abuse. And you believe that, therefore, they are caring individuals and that most of them would be nice.

Have you ever heard of false syllogisms?

Anyone can be bitter. Anyone can be militant. Anyone can be nice. Anyone can have suffered abuse.

And you think it was *for the best* that black people were asked to repress any individual inclinations? I'm sure there were people active in the Civil Rights movement who were habitually even-tempered and soft-spoken. I'm sure there were people active in the Civil Rights movement who were short-tempered and quick with cynical, sarcastic zingers. But because the people in power had a habit of *judging everyone in a group by the behavior of any given individual they encountered*, the hot-tempered and the soft-spoken alike all had to hew to a code of behavior.

Do you genuinely not see that it is paternalistic and condescending to tell people on a size acceptance board that you are worried that fat women eating in public make all fat women "look bad"? Who decides that something looks bad?


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 4, 2010)

Big Beautiful Dreamer said:


> Again: you *assumed*. You assumed that most of the people on this forum are fat. You assumed that most of the people on this forum have suffered abuse. And you believe that, therefore, they are caring individuals and that most of them would be nice.
> 
> Have you ever heard of false syllogisms?
> 
> ...



well, I believed that most of the people on this forum are fat, just as I would assume that most of the people on a gay forum will be ... gay. of course, I might be wrong, and it might well be that most people here are thin like me, but ...

and, yes, I believe that most fat people have suffered abuse. My mum had a weight problem when I was a teenager and my brother and I would call her names as a laugh, we always did it as a joke as we had a close relationship with our mum, but it was only later that we realised that the name-calling actually hurt her and that is why she probably went on to lose weight greatly.

society decides what looks bad. And until we can change society, we have to be responsible for the sake of others.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 4, 2010)

you don't think very well before you post


----------



## mossystate (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> society decides what looks bad. And until we can change society, we have to be responsible for the sake of others.




So what you are doing here is what you did to your mom. Thing is, you are not a teenager - which was still way too old not to understand what you were doing.

You want all fat people to join you in your pit of self hatred. As you can see, most of us will fight that.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 4, 2010)

society makes you an asshole

the germans were just following orders


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 4, 2010)

mossystate said:


> So what you are doing here is what you did to your mom. Thing is, you are not a teenager - which was still way too old not to understand what you were doing.
> 
> You want all fat people to join you in your pit of self hatred. As you can see, most of us will fight that.



that's crazy. As I said, my mum has always had a very easy going relationship with us, we always made jokes about each other. So when we called her fat etc, we thought she would not care, just as we did not care when she called us skinny. We're not bloody psychics.

Self-hatred? Where did you get that one from? Seriously. You are a walking example of militant, you seem to hate every non fat person.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> I did not think *all *fat people are nice, of course not, but it is true that I thought that most of the people on this forum would be nice because they're fat, have suffered abuse, believe in non-discrimination, and are therefore just caring individuals.
> 
> As regards to what MLK and the others asked other black people to do, I totally agree with them. If black people had shown anger and frustration and not maintained the discipline they were asked to follow, who knows what might have happened.



If i was skinny i still wouldn't like you or people like you. I would probably even be militant about it. I would carry around signs and have your name on it with a pic saying " I dont like this guy" I love my fellow man, take in abused animals and respect most other people. For you however,i will make an exception. You represent the force we fat people push against every day in trying to gain respect as a human in this world.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> that's crazy. As I said, my mum has always had a very easy going relationship with us, we always made jokes about each other. So when we called her fat etc, we thought she would not care, just as we did not care when she called us skinny. We're not bloody psychics.
> 
> Self-hatred? Where did you get that one from? Seriously. You are a walking example of militant, you seem to hate every non fat person.


First you say what if you called us fatties, how would we like it, implying it's an insult you wouldn't use since you said namecalling is beneath you.

Then you say you called your mother fat, ETC. because you thought she wouldn't care because after all you're not a bloody psychic. 

You realize you're contradicting yourself? OR did you just evolve, like opposable thumbs?

Also, you were asked what you are doing for size acceptance (not what YOU WOULD DO IF YOU HAD A BOATLOAD OF MONEY AND HOLLYWOOD CONNECTIONS) and didn't answer, but then went on to say, well your mom lost a lot of weight greatly, which, it would follow means you take at least partial credit in your mother's weigbt-loss due to your abuse.

All your words....

And you see nothing wrong with any of this?


----------



## mossystate (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> that's crazy. As I said, my mum has always had a very easy going relationship with us, we always made jokes about each other. So when we called her fat etc, we thought she would not care, just as we did not care when she called us skinny. We're not bloody psychics.
> 
> Self-hatred? Where did you get that one from? Seriously. You are a walking example of militant, you seem to hate every non fat person.



So the lot of you teased one another until one lost weight, and you became...this. OK.

Where did it come from? Gee, I can't imagine. 


lol...I hate every non fat person? I don't even hate you...but are you every thin person? You truly do want to be everybody's savior. Have you answered my question about what have you done for size acceptance? I need to check your other positive and good vibes producing thread. Be right back!


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 4, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> First you say what if you called us fatties, how would we like it, implying it's an insult you wouldn't use since you said namecalling is beneath you.
> 
> Then you say you called your mother fat, ETC. because you thought she wouldn't care because after all you're not a bloody psychic.
> 
> ...




funny thing is, mum lost it and became really skinny, and then she gained some of it again when she passed 50. When she was getting down that she was gaining weight again, I told her to be happy because she looked great.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> funny thing is, mum lost it and became really skinny, and then she gained some of it again when she passed 50. When she was getting down that she was gaining weight again, I told her to be happy because she looked great.


Outstanding that she had your approval. Well done.

You didn't answer my question though. (and I used your words so there would be no mistake)


----------



## mossystate (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> funny thing is, mum lost it and became really skinny, and then she gained some of it again when she passed 50. When she was getting down that she was gaining weight again, I told her to be happy because she looked great.



You told her to be happy...you pushed her to lose weight.


You see where this is going?


Please say you have the ability to see. Pretend it is Xmas, and this is what I want...the only thing.

lol


----------



## joswitch (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> seriously, you do not want to get me started on what a greedy, racist, brainwashed, intolerant society America is as a whole. So let's just leave it at that.



Oh, you're making friends and influencing people here aren't you?! LOLZ!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 4, 2010)

I actually posted a response about militantism in general, and the OP didn't even acknowledge that.

Seems like he may be a little preoccupied with his own agenda perhaps to actually discuss his topic.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 4, 2010)

Dude doesn't address most of what any of us say. Nobody is special in that regard. lol


----------



## joswitch (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> oh, come on, even you know by now that *I had the best interests of fat people* at heart. Don't try and spin it otherwise.


----------



## joswitch (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> Umm, someone posted a message on this thread saying just how racist and intolerant England and Europe is. I did not see you telling them that you're a moderator and that they should take their discussion to Hyde Park. So, you might want to tell them that before you tell me, or do you just put on your moderator hat when the post is against the society of your country?



Thaaaaaats it - start arguing with the mod! Keep going! You're almost there!


----------



## Fat Brian (Jul 4, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> I actually posted a response about militantism in general, and the OP didn't even acknowledge that.
> 
> Seems like he may be a little preoccupied with his own agenda perhaps to actually discuss his topic.



He only likes it when the ladies smack him around.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 4, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> Militantism often results out of anger, and an inability to use more conventional methods of confronting prejudice and/or hatred.
> 
> For example, in the 60's, while the civil rights movement had their Martin Luther King, they also had Huey Newton, Bobby Seale and the Black Panthers, who became increasingly frustrated at the rate of progress made by the less radical groups.
> 
> I also think that anger, militantism, and confrontation to further a cause are not bad things at all.




sorry, sometimes the later posts just stick to mind.

Yes, I agree with your analysis of what militantism often results from. And I think there are some fat people out there who are very angry and full of anger, and whose behaviour can only be deemed militant. 

Yes, this could have a positive affect, as this might mean they really fight for the rights of fat people. But at the same time, it can also be negative to the cause.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> well, I believed that most of the people on this forum are fat, just as I would assume that most of the people on a gay forum will be ... gay. of course, I might be wrong, and it might well be that most people here are thin like me, but ...
> 
> and, yes, I believe that most fat people have suffered abuse. My mum had a weight problem when I was a teenager and my brother and I would call her names as a laugh, we always did it as a joke as we had a close relationship with our mum, but it was only later that we realised that the name-calling actually hurt her and that is why she probably went on to lose weight greatly.
> 
> society decides what looks bad. And until we can change society, we have to be responsible for the sake of others.





The fact that you call it a weight problem says a whole hell of a lot, almost as much as you admitting that you made fun of her for it.


----------



## joswitch (Jul 4, 2010)

Big Beautiful Dreamer said:


> You have the best interests of fat people at heart like segregationists had the best interests of black people at heart. (No -- I am *not* suggesting that you support segregation.)
> 
> In the early days of the Civil Rights movement, black people who were participating in marches, boycotts, protests, Freedom Rides, and sit-ins were routinely advised by John Lewis, Martin Luther King, and other black leaders to *always* dress in their Sunday best, refrain from raising their voices, and never to respond to violence with violence. The shorthand reminder for this behavior was, "Do not disgrace the race."
> 
> Those fighting for a change to legal segregation knew that their opponents viewed them as a monolithic group and viewed that group as inferior. *Opponents of integration would use any deviation from unfailing politeness as an excuse: "See there! If that's how they act, they don't deserve integration!*"



^Which of course demonstrated EXACTLY how much segregationists DON'T GET IT. Integration was not "theirs" to "give". It is an inalienable right.

Ditto with fat-haterz and their apologists (like thinguywhoannoyseveryone) - It's not for fat-haterz to "give" their "approval". It's fat people's inalienable RIGHT not to be interfered with, nor to be harassed/hassled/abused while going about their daily business. Fat people do not have to "earn" that.



> In other words, many committed individuals had to role-play and consistently repress any frustration, any loss in temper, any urge to respond to an insult with a vividly dry and witty comeback ... because if they proved themselves to be ... gasp ... individuals, they would harm the entire black race.
> 
> Is it thickheaded and prejudicial to say that you thought all fat people were nice? Yes. To say that you thought all fat people _should_ be nice, because they've all had miserable experiences? Yes. To suggest that a fat person who consumes food in front of witnesses is making all fat people look bad? Yes. Underlying your "innocent" questions, about which you swear you have only the best interests of fat women at heart, is paternalistic on the order of segregationists who insisted that black people should not be allowed to vote, or go to the same school as white people, because the segregationists had black people's interests at heart, and knew better than black people what black people needed.


----------



## joswitch (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> well, I believed that most of the people on this forum are fat, just as I would assume that most of the people on a gay forum will be ... gay. of course, I might be wrong, and it might well be that most people here are thin like me, but ...
> 
> and, yes, I believe that most fat people have suffered abuse. *My mum had a weight problem when I was a teenager and my brother and I would call her names as a laugh,* we always did it as a joke as we had a close relationship with our mum, but it was only later that we realised that the name-calling actually hurt her and that is why she probably went on to lose weight greatly.
> 
> society decides what looks bad. And until we can change society, we have to be responsible for the sake of others.



^Wow.
You dissed your OWN MOTHER.
Unbelievable.
You truly suck.
Like Dyson.

Did you ever apologise to your mother for being such an obnoxious, snotty little, fat-hater? Cos if you didn't, you bloody should.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 4, 2010)

joswitch said:


> ^Wow.
> You dissed your OWN MOTHER.
> Unbelievable.
> You truly suck.
> ...



of course my brother and I are sorry that she got hurt. Our relationship with her was like that of friends, joking and messing around, so we didn't realise that she was getting hurt because she never showed it.

come on, dude, don't tell me you've never joked around with someone when you were younger and called them "names"? we all have.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> of course my brother and I are sorry that she got hurt. Our relationship with her was like that of friends, joking and messing around, so we didn't realise that she was getting hurt because she never showed it.
> 
> come on, dude, don't tell me you've never joked around with someone when you were younger and called them "names"? we all have.


She wasn't your FRIEND. She was your MOTHER.

And if I had 'joked around with' either parent like that I wouldn't be alive today.

I respected my parents. 

Again, shame on you for being abusive to your mother. You did NOTHING for her well-being. You can't justify what you did and you are still abusive and misogynistic to this day.


----------



## jdsumm (Jul 4, 2010)

joswitch said:


> ^Which of course demonstrated EXACTLY how much segregationists DON'T GET IT. Integration was not "theirs" to "give". It is an inalienable right.
> 
> Ditto with fat-haterz and their apologists (like thinguywhoannoyseveryone) - It's not for fat-haterz to "give" their "approval". It's fat people's inalienable RIGHT not to be interfered with, nor to be harassed/hassled/abused while going about their daily business. Fat people do not have to "earn" that.



EXACTLY!!!!:bow:


----------



## mossystate (Jul 4, 2010)

* wonders if thinguy will see how militant and childish the guy up there ^ was with the images/language he posted....................waits *


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (Jul 4, 2010)

props to joswitch. Integration was not "theirs to give," but they certainly acted as though it was.

"Be nice or we won't give you the lovely waiting-rooms."

I'll say it again. It's paternalistic and condescending for thinguy to think that he has *total strangers'* best interests at heart. Of course, he clearly had his mother's best intersts at heart.

If I'd talked to my parents like that ... blimey. The mind boggles.


----------



## joswitch (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> *of course my brother and I are sorry* that she got hurt. Our relationship with her was like that of friends, joking and messing around, so we didn't realise that she was getting hurt because she never showed it.



Oh, you're sorry.
Good.
But did you APOLOGISE?



> come on, dude, don't tell me you've never joked around with someone when you were younger and called them "names"? we all have.



I never dissed my mother, no.
Cos she's my mother.
Seriously.
You are so many kinds of wrong.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 4, 2010)

I almost want to start, but I won't, a thread asking if there are any fat women on this site who are sending this guy private messages - positive notes. 

Maybe some prisoner pen pal stopped writing and they need a new fix.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 4, 2010)

i have a lot of problems with both mossystate and my mother too

but you don't see me posting like a retard


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 4, 2010)

joswitch said:


> I never dissed my mother, no.
> Cos she's my mother.
> Seriously.
> You are so many kinds of wrong.



But it is only dissing if you know the other person does not like it. We thought it was just part of the normal banter we always had. So to us it was not being rude.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> My mum had a weight problem when I was a teenager and my brother and I would call her names as a laugh, we always did it as a joke as we had a close relationship with our mum, but it was only later that we realised that the name-calling actually hurt her and that is why she probably went on to lose weight greatly.
> .



you cannot be this fucking dense. I swear to GOD, you CANNOT.. BE.. THIS.. STUPID.:doh:

of course it's going to hurt her!!


----------



## mossystate (Jul 4, 2010)

my eyesight isn't that bad that I can't see some things


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> But it is only dissing if you know the other person does not like it. We thought it was just part of the normal banter we always had. So to us it was not being rude.



There are scumball mobsters in New York which treat their MOTHERS like saints and there you are thinking making fat jokes to your own mother isn't rude.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 4, 2010)

mossystate said:


> I almost want to start, but I won't, a thread asking if there are any fat women on this site who are sending this guy private messages - positive notes.
> 
> Maybe some prisoner pen pal stopped writing and they need a new fix.



I had three messages where people said they saw my viewpoint and just to ignore the nasty responses, and one rep saying the same. 
I got one message from a mod saying my post could be viewed as anti-fat, to which I replied explaining my view, and got 5 abusive reps.

It is actually very disappointing to see the reaction of a lot of people here, I guess a lot of people have been hurt and are just bitter, but that does not solve anything.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 4, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> i have a lot of problems with both mossystate and my mother too
> 
> but you don't see me posting like a retard



ah, so mossy is your partner, that explains the venom in your earlier message.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 4, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> There are scumball mobsters in New York which treat their MOTHERS like saints and there you are thinking making fat jokes to your own mother isn't rude.



well, I have never looked down upon fat people as being anything "bad". So if I called my mum fattie etc, it was not anything "bad" we were calling her, but just a name.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> I guess a lot of people have been hurt and are just bitter, but that does not solve anything.




You still think our reaction is because of some defect in us and not your views and posts ? Are fat people so damaged in your view ?


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> So if I called my mum fattie etc, it was not anything "bad" we were calling her, but just a name.



Are you kidding me? Seriously? How can anyone lack the common sense to see how wrong it is to mock one's own mother?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> well, I have never looked down upon fat people as being anything "bad". So if I called my mum fattie etc, it was not anything "bad" we were calling her, but just a name.


Which is a lie because you also said 'what if I called you Fattie' upthread thinking it was an insult. You know the difference. Unless the 'name' was Mum or Mother you were abusive.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> ah, so mossy is your partner, that explains the venom in your earlier message.



I almost want to rep you for this because it seriously made me LOL.

Have you read anything on these forums other than threads you've started yourself?


----------



## mango (Jul 4, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> ah, so mossy is your partner, that explains the venom in your earlier message.



*Oh God... now your pairing up Mossy with Mr Thighville??   

:doh:*









*But in a crazy scientist kind of way, I do wonder what kind of offspring that would produce... *


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 4, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Which is a lie because you also said 'what if I called you Fattie' upthread thinking it was an insult. You know the difference. Unless the 'name' was Mum or Mother you were abusive.



Wrong. I do not consider being black anything bad, so with some of my very close black friends, I sometimes call them stuff like the N word. They like it, they call me stuff back. Just a bit of banter.

of course, I would not go around calling any black person who is a stranger to me the N word, because to them it would be insulting.

but if calling me a liar makes you feel better, then go for it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 4, 2010)

This thread is closed - it may or may not be reopened pending review by mods and administrators. 

This topic is not to be started over in a new thread or brought to others for further discussion - any attempts to do so will result in administrative action. 

Thank you.


----------

